# (Liniendiagramm) Grafik aus Datenbank via PHP Generieren



## djbergo (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich möchte gerne ein Liniendiagramm aus meiner MySQL Datenbank generieren lassen.
Diese sollte dann einfach in 2D aufgebaut sein.

Hat vieleicht einer eine Idee, wie man soetwas realisieren kann ohne xml?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Gumbo (15. Dezember 2006)

Möchtest du das Ganze nicht gerade als SVG realisieren, ist XML gar nicht notwendig. Denn PHP bietet bereits ein paar Grafik-Funktionen, die dir dabei sicherlich behilflich sind. Sonst gibt es auch bereits fertige Klassen, die nur mit den entsprechenden Werten gefüttert werden müssen.


----------



## djbergo (15. Dezember 2006)

Gumbo, das Problem liegt darin, dass ich soetwas noch nie gemacht habe und daher auch keinerlei erfahrung habe mit den Grafiken etc.

Könntest du mir ein kleines Beispiel geben?


----------



## forsterm (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
wie wäre es mit JpGraph?

mfg
forsterm


----------



## djbergo (15. Dezember 2006)

Mit diesem Script kann ich leider nichts anfangen. Habs mir flüchtig durchgesehen und finde, dass es zu komplex ist.

Ich benötige nur ein Script, welches mir in der MySQL Datenbank vorgegebene Werte wiedergibt und eingliedert.

Hier ein Beispiel ohne MySQL:

simple_graph.class.php

```
<?
class simpleGraph
{
    var $image;
    var $im;
    var $target;

    function create($imgWidth, $imgHeight){
        //header ("Content-type: image/png");
        $this->im = @imagecreatetruecolor ($imgWidth, $imgHeight) 
             or die ("Kann keinen neuen GD-Bild-Stream erzeugen");
             
        $background_color = ImageColorAllocate ($this->im, 245, 245, 245);
        imagefilledrectangle ($this->im, 0, 0, $imgWidth, $imgHeight, $background_color); 
    
        $text_color = ImageColorAllocate ($this->im, 0, 0, 0);
    }


  function headline($text)
  {
    $text_color = ImageColorAllocate ($this->im, 0, 0, 0);
    ImageString ($this->im, 3, 5, 5, $text, $text_color); 
  }
  
  function circle($arr)
  {
    $pos = 100;
      // choose a color for the ellipse
    $col_ellipse = imagecolorallocate($this->im, 200, 200, 200);
    $col_ellipse_top = imagecolorallocate($this->im, 180, 180, 180); 
        
    // draw the ellipse
    imagefilledellipse($this->im, 150, $pos+10 , 200, 100, $col_ellipse);
    imagefilledellipse($this->im, 150, $pos, 200, 100, $col_ellipse_top);
        
      $arrCount = count($arr); 
      $start = 0;
      $gesamt = 0;
      $textline = 20;
      for($x=0; $arrCount>$x; $x++){
          $move = $arr[$x]['size'] * 3.6 + $gesamt;
          $add = $arr[$x]['size'] * 3.6 ;

          $fillcolor = ImageColorAllocate ($this->im, rand(0, 255), rand(0, 255), rand(0, 255)); 
          $black = ImageColorAllocate ($this->im, 0, 0, 0);
          // Startpunkte / mitte des Kuchens
        $point[] = 150;
        $point[] = $pos;
            
        $radius =100;
             
        for ($i=$start;$i<=$move;$i++)
        {
           $point[] = 150 + ($radius  * sin(deg2rad($i)));
           $point[] = $pos - ($radius * cos(deg2rad($i))*0.5);   
        }
        $start = $i; 
        
        ImageFilledPolygon ($this->im, $point, (sizeof($point)/2), $fillcolor);
        unset($point);
        
        $textline = $textline + 50;
        imagefilledrectangle ($this->im, 300-15, $textline+2, 300-5, $textline+13, $fillcolor); 
        imagerectangle ($this->im, 300-5, $textline+2, 300-15, $textline+13, $black);
        
        ImageString ($this->im, 2, 300, $textline, $arr[$x]['name'], $text_color);
        
        $gesamt = $gesamt+$add; 
        
    }
      
  }
  
  function bar($arr)
  {
    $gesamtLaenge = 173;
    $line_color = imagecolorallocate($this->im, 130, 130, 130);
    $red_line = imagecolorallocate($this->im, 200, 0, 0); 
    $rect_color = imagecolorallocate($this->im, 130, 130, 130);
    $rect_color_shaddow = imagecolorallocate($this->im, 50, 50, 50);
      imageline($this->im, 30, 30, 30, 180, $line_color);
      imageline($this->im, $gesamtLaenge, 170, 20, 170, $line_color); 
      

      
    $arrCount = count($arr);
    $biggestValue = 0;
    for($i=0; $i<$arrCount; $i++){
        if($arr[$i]['size'] > $biggestValue){
            $biggestValue = $arr[$i]['size']; 
            $biggestArr = $i; 
        }
    }
    

    imageline($this->im, $gesamtLaenge, 50, 20, 50, $red_line);
    imageline($this->im, 32, 50, 20, 50, $line_color);
    ImageString ($this->im, 1, 5, 40, $biggestValue, $text_color); 

    imageline($this->im, $gesamtLaenge, 110, 20, 110, $red_line);
    imageline($this->im, 32, 110, 20, 110, $line_color);
    ImageString ($this->im, 1, 5, 100, round($biggestValue/2), $text_color); 
    
    $start_x = 35;
    $maxhoehe = 120;
    if($biggestValue){
        $faktor1 = $maxhoehe / $biggestValue;
    } 
    
    for($i=0; $i<$arrCount; $i++){
        $hoehe = $faktor1 * $arr[$i]['size']; 
        $hoehe = ($maxhoehe + 50) - $hoehe;
        if($hoehe < ($maxhoehe + 50)-5)imagefilledrectangle ($this->im, $start_x+5, $hoehe+5, $start_x+20+5, 170, $rect_color_shaddow); // Shaddow
        imagefilledrectangle ($this->im, $start_x, $hoehe, $start_x+20, 170, $rect_color); 
        ImageString ($this->im, 1, $start_x, 180, $arr[$i]['name'], $text_color);
        ImageString ($this->im, 1, $start_x, $hoehe-10, $arr[$i]['size'], $text_color);
        $start_x = $start_x + 30;
    }
  }
  
  function line($arr)
  {
  	$gesamtLaenge = 790;
    $line_color = imagecolorallocate($this->im, 130, 130, 130);
    $red_line = imagecolorallocate($this->im, 200, 0, 0);
    $rect_color = imagecolorallocate($this->im, 130, 130, 130);
    $rect_color_shaddow = imagecolorallocate($this->im, 50, 50, 50);
    imageline($this->im, 30, 30, 30, 180, $line_color);
    imageline($this->im, $gesamtLaenge, 170, 20, 170, $line_color); 
      

      
    $arrCount = count($arr);
    $biggestValue = 0;
    for($i=0; $i<$arrCount; $i++){
        if($arr[$i]['size'] > $biggestValue){
            $biggestValue = $arr[$i]['size']; 
            $biggestArr = $i; 
        }
    }
    
  
    imageline($this->im, $gesamtLaenge, 50, 20, 50, $red_line);
    imageline($this->im, 32, 50, 20, 50, $line_color);
    ImageString ($this->im, 1, 5, 40, $biggestValue, $text_color); 

    imageline($this->im, $gesamtLaenge, 110, 20, 110, $red_line);
    imageline($this->im, 32, 110, 20, 110, $line_color);
    ImageString ($this->im, 1, 5, 100, round($biggestValue/2), $text_color); 
    
    $start_x = 35;
    $maxhoehe = 120;
    if($biggestValue){
        $faktor1 = $maxhoehe / $biggestValue;
    } 
    
    for($i=0; $i<$arrCount; $i++){
        $hoehe = $faktor1 * $arr[$i]['size']; 
        $hoehe = ($maxhoehe + 50) - $hoehe;
        
                
        $point[$i]["x"] = $start_x+10; //x
        $point[$i]["y"] = $hoehe; //y
        
        ImageString ($this->im, 1, $start_x, 180, $arr[$i]['name'], $text_color);
        ImageString ($this->im, 1, $start_x, $hoehe-10, $arr[$i]['size'], $text_color);
        $start_x = $start_x + 30;
    }
    
    $last_x = $point[0]["x"];
	$last_y = $point[0]["y"];
	
	imagesetthickness($this->im, 2);
    for ($i=0;$i<count($point);$i++)
    {
    	imageline($this->im, $last_x, $last_y, $point[$i]["x"], $point[$i]["y"], $line_color);
        $last_x = $point[$i]["x"];
		$last_y = $point[$i]["y"];
    }
  }

  function showGraph($target){
          $this->image = ImagePNG ($this->im, $target);
          return $this->image; 
     }
}



for($i=0; $i<4; $i++){ 
    $arr[$i]['size'] = 30+$i*3;
    $arr[$i]['name'] = 30+$i*3 ."% Graph";
}
?>
```

test.php

```
<?
// Kreisdiagramm
include("simple_graph.class.php");

for($i=0; $i<5; $i++){ 
    $arr[$i]['size'] = 30+$i*20;
    $arr[$i]['name'] = 30+$i*20 ."% Graph";
}

// Liniendiagramm
$arr[0]['size'] = 1;
$arr[0]['name'] = "Januar";
$arr[1]['size'] = 2;
$arr[1]['name'] = "Februar";
$arr[2]['size'] = 3;
$arr[2]['name'] = "März";
$arr[3]['size'] = 1;
$arr[3]['name'] = "April";
$arr[4]['size'] = 2;
$arr[4]['name'] = "Mai";
$arr[5]['size'] = 3;
$arr[5]['name'] = "Juni";
$arr[6]['size'] = 1;
$arr[6]['name'] = "Juli";
$arr[7]['size'] = 2;
$arr[7]['name'] = "August";
$arr[8]['size'] = 3;
$arr[8]['name'] = "September";
$arr[9]['size'] = 2;
$arr[9]['name'] = "Oktober";
$arr[10]['size'] = 1;
$arr[10]['name'] = "November";
$arr[11]['size'] = 2;
$arr[11]['name'] = "Dezember";

$simpleGraph2 = &new simpleGraph();
$simpleGraph2->create("800", "200"); 
$simpleGraph2->headline("Datenbank Grafik?!");
$simpleGraph2->line($arr);
$simpleGraph2->showGraph("test3.png");
unset($arr);
?> 
<img src="test3.png"><br><br>
```

Ein solches Script brauche ich mit MySQL Anbindung und ggf. ein wenig besser kommentiert  

Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich aus diesem "nondatabase" Script ein "Datenbank" bezogenes Script machen kann?


----------



## gnuisnotunix (21. April 2009)

Hi,

ich bin gerade über das Script hier gestolpert und würde es gerne für mein Projekt verwenden. (Nur die Liniendiagramm - Funktion)

Ich konnte es bereits soweit anpassen, allerdings hab ich es noch nicht geschafft mehrere horizontale Gitternetzlinien einzublenden.

Ich habe auf der Y Achse beispielsweise Linien im Abstand von 100. Möchte aber dass er mir im Abstand von 50 Linien einblendet.

Bsp:

Werte auf Y Achse von 0 bis 400. 

Bisher:

Linie bei 100 // 200 // 300 // 400

Ich möchte aber: 50 // 100 // 150 // 200 // 250 // 300 // 350// 400

Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen?

Viele Grüße

Gnu


----------

